# Hi! I just joined here



## EnthuasiticLavendor (Mar 29, 2020)

Not quiet sure if i am ready to get marry or not but I am surely ready to absorb all those advices

나의 SM-T820 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Are you a man or woman? And why do you believe your not ready?


----------

